# Neath area - second, dog friendly home during working hours required



## Cathiesdog (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm looking for someone in the Neath area who loves dogs, and currently has a friendly.
mine can have a chum.
My small dog, Holly needs someone to look after her during the day. She's friendly, loving, and house trained. She loves to play ball, hide and seek, and snuggling up on the sofa. 
She is a affectionate but struggles with being left alone. 

Sopoo, I'm basically looking for someone who is available during the day, has a secure outside space, a friendly dog, and who'd like to look after mine on weekdays until I collect her after work.

Price will be discussed on meeting, and seeing how the dogs interact.


----------

